# The stalking hairdresser of laranca...



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

Has anyone encounted the stalking hairdresser of laranca? Hes a guy who seems to wander up and down the main streets and beaches of laranca. He stops women and tells them he wants to show them a presentation of how he would cut their hair. 

He will either pull up in his car and call you over as if he wants directions or i've actauly had him follow me along the road on foot yelling out "hello!hello!". I've seen him to this to quite a few women and I.

I don't know if his behaviour is legal or not?

He drives a white old banger of a car, is overweight, has a goatee, glasses and is about 6ft ish


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Do you mean Larnaca?


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you mean Larnaca? 

yes sorry i mean larnaca


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

*Reply*



cyprussafari said:


> Do you mean Larnaca?
> 
> yes sorry i mean larnaca


 O M G !!! When i was in Larnaca in Oct , sounds very much like the same chap who approached me twice , At first he asked me if i would care to try out his hair products !! And view his portfolio ... Was a bit offended ..thinking whats wrong with my hair ..HAHA ... replied no thanks and went on my way ..thinking he had too much sun ! The second time , he just asked if i would like some company , again i told him NO .... A lonely fella , me thinks .. though he did except the refusal with no problem ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone taken his licence plate number and reported him to the police?
He may well be known to them and they may arrest him if he has a history of sexual abuse etc.
To just ignore him might lead to some young girl getting raped by him.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with Veronica. A "normal" lonely man would not do this.


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

The time in question he was walking no car in sight ...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Twilight Support said:


> O M G !!! When i was in Larnaca in Oct , sounds very much like the same chap who approached me twice , At first he asked me if i would care to try out his hair products !! And view his portfolio ... Was a bit offended ..thinking whats wrong with my hair ..HAHA ... replied no thanks and went on my way ..thinking he had too much sun ! The second time , he just asked if i would like some company , again i told him NO .... A lonely fella , me thinks .. though he did except the refusal with no problem ...


I've not met him. This is the first I've heard of it so I doubt any of my friends or neighbours have. 

I must be a lost cause!


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

*Reply*



BabsM said:


> I've not met him. This is the first I've heard of it so I doubt any of my friends or neighbours have.
> 
> I must be a lost cause!


Not at all a lost cause Babs. your missing nothing . I was a solo traveller and did have a few invations , none that i accepted . My heart is already taken . I just live and let live , but if i had felt threatened by anyone , it would have been reported .Other than that I had a great time discovering all the villages and surrounding areas , also the City itself . Heading there soon .. Have a good day to you all


----------

